# New dyno numbers...ya they're better



## GTO1_OHIO (Oct 10, 2005)

Well just got my car back from it's latest mods and dyno and turned in some new numbers. *440.1 rwhp 397.7 rwtq* She is The Dyno Queen of the NA LS1 A4s.....but she also runs 11.  


My previous best numbers from my h/c install were:
431 rwhp 391.9 rwtq

When I added by Vig 3200 they had dropped a little to:
422.1 rwhp 389.7 rwtq

So my net increase this time was 18 rwhp 8 rwtq.

The latest mods were: Ford Racing 30# injectors, MSD Blaster Coils, and a Meziere Electric Water Pump. ...well and all my Pedders stuff.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2007)

*Hp*

Good numbers. My 05 goes to the shop Thursday for a Cam and supercharger. when all is done I expect to have over 500 RWHP.. Plus the Nitrous Kit they have for the LS2 might get added next month


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Jerks.
I still have like 20 grand left on the loan.


----------



## GTO1_OHIO (Oct 10, 2005)

pickinfights said:


> Jerks.
> I still have like 20 grand left on the loan.


I still have 10K left on mine...hasn't stoped me from putting 20K in mods into the car....lol


----------



## Sabraxas (Oct 29, 2006)

GTO1_OHIO said:


> I still have 10K left on mine...hasn't stoped me from putting 20K in mods into the car....lol


I live at home and I still can't afford mods. I prolly shouldn't have bought a second car (my Blazer) but that's besides the point. :lol:


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

I paid my car off in one month (don't hate)
still no money for mods,,thinking the new pioneer nav radio when it comes out as my first mod? Should net me 42.5 rwhp?:lol:


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Damn, nice numbers. More importantly - 11s - now that's nice. That thing's a beast.


----------

